# MBGFC junior angler tournament



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Did they fish or reschedule the MBGFC junior angler tournament


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished....


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

You are kidding me???


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nope....


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Must have been a great day for the youngsters!!


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

No kidding. What a way to encourage kids to want to fish: take them out in 3-6' with numerous thunderstorms. Still don't understand why they didn't just reschedule it. They do realize this was a KIDS tournament, right?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It takes tons of prep work to put one of these events on! Inclement weather and the tough choices that come along with it make such decisions tough at best. The guys at MBGFC did an outstanding job, actually record turn out this weekend. All the kids I saw had a blast, mine included.

I realize safety is paramount and fortunately we have a lot of smart captains that take into account their boats capabilities and plan accordingly.

Robert


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

I went by the MBGFC club house at 8:30pm and there was not a light on so I assumed it was rescheduled. Did they have any hand out for the pre-registered if so my kids want to get theirs for their donation.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Robert is right, lots of planning/organizing hard to reschedule... the call to move it to Sunday allowed us to get into P'cola pass and catch some Kings. The overall fish included No billfish, real nice Dolphins, a weehoo, and a bunch on mongo trout, big kings, spanish, and pinfish galore.

They have the orange buckets full of stuff for the pre-registered anglers, it will just be a matter of catching the Club house open.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Well it was a great tournament as all ways and the kids enjoyed it


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Robert my wife said yall got second in mahi congrats to yall


----------

